# Clicking sound access vibration in Wd My Passport Ultra 1TB (in warranty)



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 28, 2016)

I need help with this device... Please help..
WD my passport ultra 1 tb in warranty..
As events occurred..
1. Connected to laptop, opened my passport ultra drive, double clicked on folder. It was taking long time so closed explorer and again opened my computer now all drivers taking time to show up. And some "clicking" sound came up from wd passport. it was vibrating also. So removed WD passport from windows tray and removed USB.
Now every drive on laptop showed quickly.
2. Again connected USB to laptop, opened my computer for accessing files, no drive showed up and no blinking LED on wd passport (blinking LED on passport shows every time when copying pasting accessing files), but drive was connected to laptop as per USB system tray icon. And again that clicking sound came, every 10-12 seconds. Tried to remove from system tray but this time no luck.
Removed USB.
3. Again i tried, pressed back side of wd passport as it was vibrating and connected USB to laptop. It worked folder showed up. Buy accessing took time and clicking sound came. I tried removing USB from system tray, but couldn't remove it, so removed directly USB cable.
4. Later every time i connected with without pressing wd passport but nothing shows up in windows explorer.

Clicking sound every 10-12 seconds, vibrating wd passport, drive not shows up in windows explorer. Need help..

What happened to drive??
I have precious data on drive, office works of dad and brother and some family photos.
Is my data safe???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 28, 2016)

Clicking sound usually means hdd is dying.Hdd are delicate & that's why it is a good idea to always run software like crystaldiskinfo daily to check hdd health.Just download & run free portable zip version of crystaldiskinfo(no need to install) regularly from now on.

Try connecting hdd to back side usb port of a desktop & keep an extra hdd/space ready in case it shows up in explorer.Start copying data starting from most important one immediately.

P.S.*Thumb rule when using any hdd is that always assume it is going to fail anytime*


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 28, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Clicking sound usually means hdd is dying.Hdd are delicate & that's why it is a good idea to always run software like crystaldiskinfo daily to check hdd health.Just download & run free portable zip version of crystaldiskinfo(no need to install) regularly from now on.
> 
> Try connecting hdd to back side usb port of a desktop & keep an extra hdd/space ready in case it shows up in explorer.Start copying data starting from most important one immediately.
> 
> P.S.*Thumb rule when using any hdd is that always assume it is going to fail anytime*



How it's dying?? It's only 3-4 months use..
But Drive is not showing up in windows explorer will that crystaldiskinfo software will work..
What caused damage?? Yesterday drive was working fine.. No problem.. no one used it.. problem occurs today only when i connected it.

Thumb rule?? Elaborate please..

As you are saying that drive is dying. So WD passport is in warranty i may get replacement.. it's only 3-4 months use..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 28, 2016)

HDD is the most delicate pc component & because it is used for data storage it is recommended that one should never depend on hdd reliability.The thing with hdd is it is not the hdd itself which is important but the data in it unlike any other pc component.That is why it is always better to assume that hdd may fail at any time.Only then one will make backup plans for the important data.Your hdd may or may not be dying but suppose if it is dying,do you have any backup of your important data in some other hdd.If not then ask yourself this,would you have made a backup if you knew about the thumb rule regarding hdd.Do you now see the importance of this thumb rule?

Replacement of hdd in warranty is no issue with WD but no HDD manufacturer covers recovering data from hdd to be replaced.If you are lucky the hdd may be experiencing some temporary issue because of insufficient power supply from laptop usb ports.That is why i suggested using back side usb ports of a desktop.If it does show up in explorer on desktop then immediately start copying important data & after that run crystaldiskinfo & post the screenshot of its values here.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 28, 2016)

Tagging [MENTION=295989]Lincon_WD[/MENTION]


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 28, 2016)

Can somebody, moderator please change the title to...
"Clicking sound and vibration.."
Please change "access" word to "and".


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 28, 2016)

^^ You can do it yourself


----------



## Lincon_WD (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi amit.tiger12, 

Agreed with [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]. 

How is the drive recognized by Disk Management? 
My suggestion would be to attach the drive with a different USB cable to another computer. That way you will rule out connectivity issues and drivers as a possible cause.

In case the issue persists, then I believe there is something wrong with the  HDD itself. In both cases you can send the drive for RMA if it’s under warranty. But before sending the drive for RMA try the basic troubleshooting steps to see if it’s the hard drive failure.
For RMA you can refer to the link below:

Support Answer

- Contact a data recovery company in case the data stored on the drive is extremely important. Here's the link  for your reference:

Support Answer

Let me know in case you have some more questions,


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 12, 2016)

I tried many times connecting to laptop but it's not connecting now...

Can someone please provide me good data recovery center and price in Mumbai area. Anyone tried that??

WD service center can recover passport ultra data??


----------



## Lincon_WD (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION],

I'm sorry to hear about the issue you're having - I know how frustrating such thing could be... 

After trying all what you have mentioned I’d say the best thing will be to contact a data recovery  company and see if your information can be retrieved from the hard disk. Just keep in mind that the more you use the drive and try to repair it, the worse the damage and the extraction of files may become. Here's a link with WD's data recovery partners if you want to take a look:

Support Answer

Hope everything turns out fine and best of luck!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 13, 2016)

^What if I do recovery from local market?? Any warranty issue or anything else..

I didn't understand link you gave. Only one name mentioned
"India
Provided by Kroll Ontrack Singapore".
Anything official center near or in Mumbai (specific details).

Another thing..
Sudden drop from 3ft height can cause damage?
This problem happened because dropped from height.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2016)

Recovery is very costly,forget about it unless data is critical.HDDs are very delicate btw.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 17, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Recovery is very costly,forget about it unless data is critical.HDDs are very delicate btw.



Why things like this happens??
This is all annoyable, first laptop hdd got damaged now this portable hdd.. how people in middle class or lower class can afford this..
3 folder and 25GB data is important..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2016)

25gb is not much now-a-days.you could have saved a copy of it in some other hdd(friend/relative laptop) or write some 6-7 dvd(single layer dvd cost rs.15 now-a-days,of course after writing dvd check it is working by copying back the data).


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 18, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> 25gb is not much now-a-days.you could have saved a copy of it in some other hdd(friend/relative laptop) or write some 6-7 dvd(single layer dvd cost rs.15 now-a-days,of course after writing dvd check it is working by copying back the data).


For data security and protection cloud services seems great option, is there any


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2016)

Cloud services are also not completely reliable unless using reputed paid ones(like MS onedrive,google drive,dropbox etc) not to mention poor upload speeds here means it will take a long time to sync/backup.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 20, 2016)

so what happened? did OP found the solution??


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 20, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> so what happened? did OP found the solution??


Still not decided to go for recovery or not.. data recovery center mentioned above is not in Mumbai.
Finding some local data recovery center and checking prices etc.
It will take time for taking action.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 20, 2016)

oh. ok ok.


----------

